# New Drag 2 Platinum VS Drag 2



## VOOPOO (15/3/19)

New Drag 2 Platinum VS Drag 2.

Look, It's even reflective!
Delicate craftsmanship, exquisite details, elegant appearance, making the Drag Platinum unbeatable.

Check the differences and comment with your thoughts!


----------



## Juan_G (15/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> New Drag 2 Platinum VS Drag 2.
> 
> Look, It's even reflective!
> Delicate craftsmanship, exquisite details, elegant appearance, making the Drag Platinum unbeatable.
> ...


The platinum Drag looks really good! I will take one to do a review for you


----------



## Silver (15/3/19)

Looks great and very shiny!


----------

